# help me with a good high temp tolerant indoor strain



## peaceful (May 24, 2009)

I can't help 80-85* regular temps in the summer.  Occasional 90*  Mainly in the flowering stage.  I also have a 1' high plant height limit in veg and a 3' high limit to finish in.  Growing in FFOF soil/FF nutes and looking for a nice enjoyable smoke.  Hopefully an 8 week finisher.  *Anyone have a particular favorite strain that would work well?*  Just finishing WW and, well, looking for something different.  Not getting satisfactory smell, or taste from my "quick dries " there.  Thanks, Peace

Edit for more info:  Also lots of proper light, no co2, good air movement and relatively low humidity in the environment.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (May 24, 2009)

My blueberry grows well in 85 degree temps.  My tent avg's about 81 degrees in the summer, and that is with a 600 and 400 in there, only one is air cooled.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 25, 2009)

Mandala satori:

*SATORI* *We refined this strain genetically in 2006 to produce an even more reliable and powerful cross that will delight your connoisseur heart. Satori is an exceptionally easy to grow sativa. She has shown impressive hardiness against spider mites and other pests, and she possesses a good measure of mold resistance. Her slim appearance makes it possible to plant in narrow rows, or in SOG, to maximize her typical record yields even more. The firm side shoots provide highest quality cuttings. As with all our sativas she is heat resistant - an added bonus for small indoor environments and hot summer grows. The mainly sweet & fruity-spicy aroma is a real treat for the senses. 
*


I have 4 seedlings under way .  I have a summer heat problem, as well.


----------



## peaceful (May 25, 2009)

Those both look like great choices.  That Blueberry looks delicious!  Tokinmarine, do you have a smoke report or a specific breeder that the blueberry came from?  I would like to follow your Satori as well ArtVandolay, you have a journal?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 25, 2009)

I was just thinking about a gj.  This is my 3rd grow and first attempt at hempy buckets.  I'm anticipating needing lots of help .


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2009)

I'm lucky to be below 93F right now. Everything in my grow is fine. (Blue Mystic, C99, K2, JFxC99, DF99xAK47/bubbleberry)
Not "optimal" but doesn't stop me from growing what i want.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (May 25, 2009)

My bluberry is DJ shorts from what I have been told.  I got it as a cutting a year ago and have kept it since.  Good frosty buds, lots of crystals and easy to grow.  I grow mine with a main cola and 2 or 3 side branches, here are some pics of one I chopped this morning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2009)

I was looking for a good pic of my Satori, but this is about the best I have now.  This is one of the girls about 4 weeks into flowering.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=65110&d=1214354565


----------



## 420benny (May 30, 2009)

Nice lady THG! Looks like I should leave mine as a main cola, rather than topping her for multi-tops? Have you grown her both ways? This is my first rodeo with Satori


----------

